# Current 476 visa holders, share your experience!



## wandia (Jul 9, 2014)

Greetings fellow 476 visa holders, 

As I began my 476 journey, I scoured the net to find information from real people holding this visa. I found tonnes of information for those applying... BIG shout out to the "476 visa - help needed" page. Also a big shout out to all those expatforum members who take their time to answer questions. This information is invaluable, and what an admirable thing for us young aspiring engineers to help each other! 

However, there is a real lack of online presence by actual 476 visa holders CURRENTLY living/working in Australia. We need to share our experiences with each other - it could be so mutually beneficial. What city is ideal for your field? Job leads? Tips? Advice? Warnings? For this reason, I have created this thread for 476 visa holders to come together and share their experiences on what it is like to be living in Australia on this visa, to encourage and advise each other, and also for us to get to know and help each other where possible. 

I'll share a bit of my story. I came to Australia in late January 2015. I have a 1st class BEng Civil Engineering degree from University of Sheffield (UK) and 1 year of working experience in structures. My experience of Australia has been largely positive thus far i.e. friendly people, great food, cafe culture, beautiful beaches and scenery etc. It's a lovely place to live there is no question about that... However, finding a relevant job has been a little challenging.

Over the past couple of months I have done a little bit of casual work here and there for a Facilities Management company. The director found me on LinkedIn and approached me to do some work. It's not directly related to my field, but I am getting a few dollars and some experience, BUT more importantly, it helps me rub shoulders with high profile engineers from some prominent companies. I have made contacts with civil, structural and mechanical engineers, as well as a few site managers. This is golden. I have added all of these people to my professional network and this is greatly enhancing my chances of finding full-time work. If there is one piece of advice I could give to 476ers, it is to create a great LinkedIn page and add as many people as you can, especially local Australians or those in your field. Someone could know someone who could know someone... and it only takes one good connection. Job recommendations are big here in Australia! 

It's difficult sometimes but I am working on staying positive, applying LOADS and connecting with as many people as possible. Searching for a job is a full-time job, seriously . So my message to all you 476 visa holders, is STAY POSITIVE and DON'T GIVE UP, YOU WILL GET THERE!! In the mean time, if you have the points and the means, you should really consider applying for 189 visa (Permanent Residency) as this will greatly increase your chances of finding a permanent position! Keep your head up, and my prayer is that this thread will give rise to lots of success stories for us all!

I should add I am happy to add any fellow 476ers to my LinkedIn network. To connect with me please send me a private message by hovering over my name and clicking "send private message" (Note: you need to have made at least 5 posts on expat forum to send a private message).

All the best 476ers!! And I hope to see you sharing your experiences. Questions are of course also welcomed and encouraged! Let's get this dialogue started.


----------



## motoja (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi, I got here about 3 weeks ago. I have a Master's in chemical engineering but no work experience. Working at a kitchen in Melbourne right now. I plan to apply for 189 visa as well.


----------



## wandia (Jul 9, 2014)

That's great that you have gotten casual work so soon. How did you go about finding work at a kitchen?


----------



## Sharonne (Jul 1, 2014)

Hi.. Planning to land in Australia in July with 476 visa.. Presently in India, working as a Electriical design engineer in a reputed Construction company..


----------



## karun432 (Mar 31, 2015)

hi wandia,
i finished my masters in electronic engineering in UK. Now I got my 476 granted. I am planning to come to Sydney next month. Could u share the information about the jobs and trainee ships in electronic engineering field. Please share your valuable information ASAP


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

i have similar backgroud, Beng civil engineering from UCL, i am not clever so i didnt get first class(acctually far away from that) currently undertaking a master programme at HongKong UST, got my 476 visa in March and I am heading to sydney later this month. really hope i can find a job as a civil engineer or similar, altough I know it is very hard without PR


----------



## motoja (Jan 27, 2015)

wandia said:


> That's great that you have gotten casual work so soon. How did you go about finding work at a kitchen?


Got it from a guy in my facebook group. Not the best job in the world but it helps me paying the insane rent.



Sharonne said:


> Hi.. Planning to land in Australia in July with 476 visa.. Presently in India, working as a Electriical design engineer in a reputed Construction company..


If you can get a 476 visa, why did you have to write a CDR? I thought the accord pathway doesn't need it.


----------



## Sharonne (Jul 1, 2014)

motoja said:


> If you can get a 476 visa, why did you have to write a CDR? I thought the accord pathway doesn't need it.


Not all universities which are listed for 476 visa eligibility are washington accord univs. U can verify this by checking immi site.


----------



## karun432 (Mar 31, 2015)

I finished my masters in Electronic Engineering in UK. I got my 476 visa approved. But I know, getting the job with temporary visa is very very tough challenge. i think the best way to get the hands on experience is to go for trainee ships. Any one please share your valuable information regarding the trainee ships in engineering. 
And also please share your valuable information regarding the job consultancies who can help us to get the jobs or trainee ships in Australia. 
Hoping for the best information......


----------



## shayanahmed4 (May 8, 2015)

*Shayan*

I have applied the 476 and they asked me to submit a Statement of Relevance. i am a Civil Engineer and did my MS in Construction Management from City University London.

Please can someone share his thought if he or she has submitted this Statement.


----------



## shayanahmed4 (May 8, 2015)

*Shayan*

i have applied for 476 and they are asking me to submit Statement of Relevance, i have never heard that anyone was asked before to submit.
I did my MS in Construction Management from City University London and a Civil Engineer by profession.

Can anyone share his or her experience ?


----------



## Anik1288 (May 11, 2015)

*476*

Hi there,

I am about to submit my 476 but I have received my BEng (EEE) on 26th June, 2013 from UK. Currently I am residing in Bangladesh.

i) Now my question arise like is that OK if I apply before 26th June, 2015?

ii) If that so then is it a faster process to upload all the documents including PCC and health together?

Best Regards,
Anik Ahsan


----------



## Sharonne (Jul 1, 2014)

Anik1288 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am about to submit my 476 but I have received my BEng (EEE) on 26th June, 2013 from UK. Currently I am residing in Bangladesh.
> 
> ...


Hi,

i) Now my question arise like is that OK if I apply before 26th June, 2015? Yes, make sure that you pay for the visa application before june 26.
ii) If that so then is it a faster process to upload all the documents including PCC and health together? I uploaded all the documents within a week of submitting the application and was granted the visa in a month. It certainly saves the time of communicating back and forth for required documents.


----------



## Anik1288 (May 11, 2015)

Dear Sharonne,

Many thanks for your reply. I am just wondering does it matter to wait for the officer to ask me to send PCC and health ? or Is it better to send all the documents on the checklist together including PCC and Health Cert?

Best Regards,
Anik


----------



## Sharonne (Jul 1, 2014)

Anik1288 said:


> Dear Sharonne,
> 
> Many thanks for your reply. I am just wondering does it matter to wait for the officer to ask me to send PCC and health ? or Is it better to send all the documents on the checklist together including PCC and Health Cert?
> 
> ...


Waiting for the CO to request for additional information does not matter much, you can always do it either way; though i suggest you to upload them as soon as possible to make ur application decision ready.


----------



## Anik1288 (May 11, 2015)

Dear Sharonne,

Many many thanks for your reply I have managed all the documents but even though I am facing few difficulties.

i) I have taken my PCC from UK in 10 April 2014, and then I left UK in 21 May, 2014. I haven't been there afterwards. So i am just wondering like apart from the Police certificate I have taken from my country, do I need to apply for the police certificate once again from UK? Because on IMMI website it's written ''For immigration purposes a police certificate is deemed to be valid for 12 months from the issue date'' !!!!

ii) I am married. But my wife is a 5th year medical student. She is doing MBBS and will finish it on the next year. That's why she can't join with me to Australia right now. Now on the IMMI website 476 checklist it's saying ''If your partner does not intend to come to Australia with you: A statement explaining why and whether they intend to join you in the future'' !!!! 
Do you have any idea/template/format to write an explanation statement like that?

Thank you so much for your time and kind help.

Regards,
Anik


----------



## Anik1288 (May 11, 2015)

Dear Sharonne,

My last question is 

iii) My wife is not going to join me to Australia so is she required to submit anything (PCC or Health) now apart from our marriage certificate??????

Best Regards,
Anik


----------



## Anik1288 (May 11, 2015)

Dear Sharonne,

Can you please help me out by answering my queries please. I appreciate your kind help and suggestion it big time. 

Many thanks & Regards,
Anik


----------



## Sharonne (Jul 1, 2014)

Anik1288 said:


> Dear Sharonne,
> 
> Many many thanks for your reply I have managed all the documents but even though I am facing few difficulties.
> 
> ...


Hi anik,

You are right, Pcc is valid only for 12 months. Since your UK PCC was from April 2014, I guess you cannot use the same if you apply for visa in May. I suggest that you get a new PCC. If you had applied for the visa by april 2015, this would not have been an issue.

I am not aware of the format, you may submit an extensive writeup about her education, her inability to join you now , that would do. since my husband is already a PR, I didn't have to submit the statement. Hence,i am not very sure about the template, please seek the advise of other senior forumers too. In myopinion,a simple letter giving the necessary details would do.

Is it not possible to add her as your dependant in the application? So that she can visit you now and then during her holidays for the next 18 months.. Consider this option if there is a possibilty!


----------



## Sharonne (Jul 1, 2014)

Anik1288 said:


> Dear Sharonne,
> 
> My last question is
> 
> ...


Her PCC and health will not be required in that case.

Any more questions, please feel free to ask :nod:


----------



## frank16 (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm also a 476 holder, studied electronic engineering and graduated from the University of Birmingham in 2013, have arrived in Melbourne in Sep 2014. I got a pt job (non-related) in Oct and luckily it could cover all my expenses. Getting a ft job here is really challenging though. I got some interviews on the way but they don't want to recruit a temp resident. Some of the recruiters don't even know what 476 visa is. Their excuses to refuse my job applications are that they need a permanent visa holder or they require LOCAL experience, always one of them or both.But perhaps, I am a fresh graduate with no work experience (apart from internships), that's one of the reasons too. I see some 476 holders securing a job after they have landed Aus. So for the time being, I am working pt and paying my bills and keep looking for a job at SEEK while waiting for my PR to be granted. Kind of a boring lifestyle, don't you think? 

My point is that do not hinder to come here and find a job just because some people are not doing well. It's a different case for each and everyone. 
1. Having a 476 temp visa is better than not having anything at all.
2. Being physically here and applying jobs is better than applying from your home country.
3. 476 has no job restrictions and 1.5yr valid. That means you can work pt anytime anywhere and that can support your expenses here. (Pt experience counts as local experience too)
4. Try to figure out the way to fill up points for your PR application (PTE pathway or NAATI pathway or State Sponsorship pathway or whatever)
5. Do not lose faith and don't ever doubt yourself. Stick to your plan and keep moving forward.


----------



## Sharonne (Jul 1, 2014)

frank16 said:


> I'm also a 476 holder, studied electronic engineering and graduated from the University of Birmingham in 2013, have arrived in Melbourne in Sep 2014. I got a pt job (non-related) in Oct and luckily it could cover all my expenses. Getting a ft job here is really challenging though. I got some interviews on the way but they don't want to recruit a temp resident. Some of the recruiters don't even know what 476 visa is. Their excuses to refuse my job applications are that they need a permanent visa holder or they require LOCAL experience, always one of them or both.But perhaps, I am a fresh graduate with no work experience (apart from internships), that's one of the reasons too. I see some 476 holders securing a job after they have landed Aus. So for the time being, I am working pt and paying my bills and keep looking for a job at SEEK while waiting for my PR to be granted. Kind of a boring lifestyle, don't you think?
> 
> My point is that do not hinder to come here and find a job just because some people are not doing well. It's a different case for each and everyone.
> 1. Having a 476 temp visa is better than not having anything at all.
> ...


This is the first time I have come across an inspiring post for the 476ers.. Good job :thumb:


----------



## Anik1288 (May 11, 2015)

Dear Sharonne,

I have already done my medical before submitting my application. And there I did mention no one is included in my application while completing for health HAP application I mean. My partner has her passport ready. So what should I do if I want to include her now??? Should I make a new app for HAP test for her?
I have only exactly 31 days left to submit my app. As I did my grad from UK on 26th June, 2014. 
So What should be best option for me?

Many Thanks & Regards,
Anik


----------



## Anik1288 (May 11, 2015)

Correction: sorry it is 26th June, 2013.


----------



## Sharonne (Jul 1, 2014)

Anik1288 said:


> Dear Sharonne,
> 
> I have already done my medical before submitting my application. And there I did mention no one is included in my application while completing for health HAP application I mean. My partner has her passport ready. So what should I do if I want to include her now??? Should I make a new app for HAP test for her?
> I have only exactly 31 days left to submit my app. As I did my grad from UK on 26th June, 2014.
> ...


Hi anik,

Have you submitted the application and paid?


----------



## Anik1288 (May 11, 2015)

Dear Sharonne,

I haven't submitted my application because I want to submit, pay and then upload all the required documents together including PCC (HAP has already done and submitted through panel physician). Now I have all documents ready apart from PCC from my home country (where I am residing currently). I will get it day after tomorrow (As they said delivery date is 28th May). And the UK PCC which I have is 13 months old but even though as I don't have much time left so I will submit that (As I said you before I took it on 10 April, 2014 and I left UK on May, 2014; so it might work as I haven't been in there afterwards so there shouldn't be any issue) even if CO ask me to send a new one then I don't know how long that's gonna take for the delivery from UK to Bangladesh. 

Anyway please wish me a good luck on the processing. I truly grateful to this forum and specially to you for all your suggestion and kind help.

Best Wishes,
Anik


----------



## Sharonne (Jul 1, 2014)

Anik1288 said:


> Dear Sharonne,
> 
> I haven't submitted my application because I want to submit, pay and then upload all the required documents together including PCC (HAP has already done and submitted through panel physician). Now I have all documents ready apart from PCC from my home country (where I am residing currently). I will get it day after tomorrow (As they said delivery date is 28th May). And the UK PCC which I have is 13 months old but even though as I don't have much time left so I will submit that (As I said you before I took it on 10 April, 2014 and I left UK on May, 2014; so it might work as I haven't been in there afterwards so there shouldn't be any issue) even if CO ask me to send a new one then I don't know how long that's gonna take for the delivery from UK to Bangladesh.
> 
> ...



If you haven't submitted your application, you can edit to add your spouse as dependant applicant or make a new application from your immiaccount. In that case, you will have to submit her medical, PCC also. If that is going to take time, you can just apply for yourself and always get her a visitor visa for her vacation.

All the best for your process, it is going to be easy 

What is your occupation? Have you studied the job market?


----------



## Anik1288 (May 11, 2015)

Dear Sharonne,

I did my bachelor in Electrical & Electronic Engineering from University of Greenwich, UK. And now I am working as a radio planning engineer in a telecommunication company in Bangladesh. 

Btw I know I can add her by editing or making a new app of 476 as I didn't submit yet. But as I did my medical HAP earlier where I mentioned no one is included in my application. So I am confused how to apply a HAP app for her? 

As there's not much time left I might apply only for myself. One more thing, is there any other way to pay other than using intl credit/debit card say for example, western union, bank transfer or bank draft? Because all I have frozen all my UK debit/credit cards before leaving and now the debit/credit card I have in Bangladesh is only valid transaction inside the country. If that's the only way or fastest process then I have my relatives though who can pay on my behalf if I want.

Thanks for your reply and time. 
Anik


----------



## DeltaIndigoPapa (Dec 16, 2013)

Anik1288 said:


> Dear Sharonne,
> 
> I haven't submitted my application because I want to submit, pay and then upload all the required documents together including PCC (HAP has already done and submitted through panel physician). Now I have all documents ready apart from PCC from my home country (where I am residing currently). I will get it day after tomorrow (As they said delivery date is 28th May). And the UK PCC which I have is 13 months old but even though as I don't have much time left so I will submit that (As I said you before I took it on 10 April, 2014 and I left UK on May, 2014; so it might work as I haven't been in there afterwards so there shouldn't be any issue) even if CO ask me to send a new one then I don't know how long that's gonna take for the delivery from UK to Bangladesh.
> 
> ...


Dear Anik,

Hi my fellow countryman (in both countries btw). From my understanding and experience your UK pcc what you have should be enough (unless your case officer has only completed 12 grade..lol). If you put your wife in the application and she does not accompany you all the way, it's just a double expense you have to bear as she will also receive 1.5 yr visa. For your conditions I think tourist visa for her would be appropriate one. If you are to add her in your application the you gotta say yes for the question if she will be joining you later. 

My suggestion for documents will be uploading all or asap. That's what i did. 

In addition to those Aus IMMI case officers are quite generous compare to those britz. they will ask if they need additional info and for valid reason they will give you extra time to submit any document.

Last of all in my opinion it is the most easiest visa i ever got in my entire life. As you and me have almost same scenario, i can tell that you will get it pretty easily.


----------



## Anik1288 (May 11, 2015)

Hi Sharonne,

I am just about to submit my app for 476, now on the checklist there's mentioning :

Form 80 - Personal particulars for assessment including character assessment (373KB PDF).

Do I need to fill and upload this form as well? And I have seen few people in this forum discussing about form 1221. So I am really confused. And I have tried but couldn't find any template/format stating If your partner does not intend to come to Australia with you: a statement explaining why and whether they intend to join you in the future! 

So, I've made a very general one saying As she is on her final year of medical college ( doing MBBS) so she won't be able to come with me to Australia but after finishing her study and internship she'll join me. Now my one more question is should whom should I address this statement? To CO ??

Many thanks for your help. 
Anik


----------



## DeltaIndigoPapa (Dec 16, 2013)

Anik1288 said:


> Hi Sharonne,
> 
> I am just about to submit my app for 476, now on the checklist there's mentioning :
> 
> ...


Hi anik,

Though you asked sharonne , i can answer your concern. 

Yes , you need to submit both form 80 and 1221 ( I had to) 

About your statement, Australian authorities accept statutory declaration for any kind of declaration a person would like to make. There are little formalities to go with this (e.g sign in front of a JP and JP put his details in that form). You will find it online.

regards


----------



## Anik1288 (May 11, 2015)

DeltaIndigoPapa said:


> Hi anik,
> 
> Though you asked sharonne , i can answer your concern.
> 
> ...


Dear Indigo / Sharonne,

Should I fill and upload both form 80 & 1221 all together with the required documents with checklist or I should wait for CO for asking me to send those form? Btw I got my all required documents including PCC (from my country). Now just need to submit and upload them. But I am still struggling to write a statement explaining why and whether your partner intend to join you in the future as I don't know whom to address (To CO/Dear''?'')

Many thanks all your reply and support brother.
Regards,
Anik


----------



## Anik1288 (May 11, 2015)

DeltaIndigoPapa said:


> Hi anik,
> 
> Though you asked sharonne , i can answer your concern.
> 
> ...


Dear Indigo,

Brother did you mean after writing that statement I have to attested that by a 1st Class Gazetted Officer or from a lawyer?? Can you please clarify it. 

sorry bro as I am being so silly to ask so many questions.

Best Regards,
Anik


----------



## DeltaIndigoPapa (Dec 16, 2013)

Anik1288 said:


> Dear Indigo,
> 
> Brother did you mean after writing that statement I have to attested that by a 1st Class Gazetted Officer or from a lawyer?? Can you please clarify it.
> 
> ...



No need to be sorry. 

I did not get any help when I prepared my application ( I did not know about expat forum that time). I am glad to help others as i Know the situations.

Please upload all the documents asap. That help saving time in assessing your application.

For statutory declaration, you do not need to address anyone. Just start as " I, Mr Anik (Surname), Passport holder of ********, Date of Birth ****** address : ******, would like to state that ....... blah blah blah (lol). 

You will find a list of professionals in immi websites paper certification related links who can be witness of this statement. 

Who can certify a copy of a document?

Australian Health Practitioner Regulation Agency - Certifying Documents

If you need anything else, let me know.


----------



## Anik1288 (May 11, 2015)

Thanks for your reply. What should be the nationality granted date? is it gonna be my date of birth OR passport taken date? we got the nationality by birth! So I am confused.

Seeking for your response!


----------



## DeltaIndigoPapa (Dec 16, 2013)

Anik1288 said:


> Thanks for your reply. What should be the nationality granted date? is it gonna be my date of birth OR passport taken date? we got the nationality by birth! So I am confused.
> 
> Seeking for your response!


Do not be confused. You already have the answer. 
it's your DoB.


----------



## Anik1288 (May 11, 2015)

Indigo,

Should I upload form 80 and 1221 with all other required documents? or I should wait for CO to ask me to send? 

Regards,
Anik


----------



## DeltaIndigoPapa (Dec 16, 2013)

Anik1288 said:


> Indigo,
> 
> Should I upload form 80 and 1221 with all other required documents? or I should wait for CO to ask me to send?
> 
> ...


yes.. then CO will not ask you and go for another cases. 

If he/she does not require any further documents, You will receive the golden e-mail in one sunny day out of the blue..lol


----------



## Anik1288 (May 11, 2015)

Dear Indigo/Sharonne,

I am happy to let you know I have submitted, paid and uploaded everything for my 476 apart from form 80 and 1221, but on the attachment section there is no option to upload form 1221 though form 80 attach option is there. So I am just wondering where to upload form 1221??

Many thanks for your cooperation, support and help.
Regards,
Anik


----------



## DeltaIndigoPapa (Dec 16, 2013)

Anik1288 said:


> Dear Indigo/Sharonne,
> 
> I am happy to let you know I have submitted, paid and uploaded everything for my 476 apart from form 80 and 1221, but on the attachment section there is no option to upload form 1221 though form 80 attach option is there. So I am just wondering where to upload form 1221??
> 
> ...



upload it in 'other' section and specify it as 'form 1221'.


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

Hi
I just arrived Sydney 2 days ago, now I am looking for a flat to rent (as I will do the PY here, so I will stay in Sydney for about one year) the real estate agent here said I need to submit online application to rent the flat, together with a lot of supporting documents, but I am not a student or working now, so I really don't have much (school letter or pay slip) to prove I am a good tenant. anyone had same problem before? Any suggestions what I should do?


----------



## Dreamchaser25 (May 27, 2015)

frank16 said:


> I'm also a 476 holder, studied electronic engineering and graduated from the University of Birmingham in 2013, have arrived in Melbourne in Sep 2014. I got a pt job (non-related) in Oct and luckily it could cover all my expenses. Getting a ft job here is really challenging though. I got some interviews on the way but they don't want to recruit a temp resident. Some of the recruiters don't even know what 476 visa is. Their excuses to refuse my job applications are that they need a permanent visa holder or they require LOCAL experience, always one of them or both.But perhaps, I am a fresh graduate with no work experience (apart from internships), that's one of the reasons too. I see some 476 holders securing a job after they have landed Aus. So for the time being, I am working pt and paying my bills and keep looking for a job at SEEK while waiting for my PR to be granted. Kind of a boring lifestyle, don't you think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi frank16

Thanks for the motivation. I arrived in Melbourne a week ago and im now looking for pt work, any advice or tips or places I should go search. Thanks in advance


----------



## kimyoung_1991 (Jun 30, 2015)

Hello everyone, I'm glad to know there are quite a few of us with UK Engineering degrees out there in oz! I also have two Engineering qualifications from two different Russell group unis in the UK! 

I just got my 476 a week ago, planning to land in Melbourne this October to prepare for the NATTI test since I'm currently 5 points short for visa 189. (I've seen too much negative feedback about PY so I'm unlikely to take it unless I fail my NATTI :fingerscrossed It's annoying that my IELTS result is about to expire so I will have to take another one. Tried once without any revision nearly 2 years ago got 9/8/6.5/7.5, the only one below 6.5 is writing. Gotta admit that as an engineering student, I'm really not good at writing..

When I first arrive, I will have no relevant work experience (not even an intern) or PR so I really don't have much faith in finding any REAL job! Basically gonna take half a year off after I finish my MSc and travel/work/volunteer try to get more LIFE experience ! 

Couldn't agree more with the LinkedIn advice, it is certainly one of the very powerful tools for job hunting for newbies! 

This is a little bit off topic but I've got a question here about the Skill assessment by EA. Do we need any work experience to get a positive assessment result? Hopefully not cos I don't have any


----------



## Ykhan60 (Jan 16, 2015)

andyyangjian said:


> i have similar backgroud, Beng civil engineering from UCL, i am not clever so i didnt get first class(acctually far away from that) currently undertaking a master programme at HongKong UST, got my 476 visa in March and I am heading to sydney later this month. really hope i can find a job as a civil engineer or similar, altough I know it is very hard without PR


Try to get your PR as soon as possible. It is almost impossible to get job on 476. Job application is rejected straight away when employer sees visa category, as per my personal experience. 
I graduated University of Birmingham UK in 2012 in chemical engineering , got my 476 visa in Jan 13 and landed in Sydney in March 13. I spent my 18 valuable for hunting a professional job. Although, I had an opportunity to get almost 13 interviews from different employers but was unlucky all the time. Some of my interviews went really good but when it comes to visa category nothing happens.
I quit Australia in Sep 14 as visa expired, visited UAE and got job within three weeks in a renowned drilling company(Schlumberger).
We were 7 people from UK who moved to Australia on 476. 4 of them from University of Birmingham (including myself) and 3 from University of Manchester. None of us was able to get a professional job. 

I am not writing all this to make anyone disappointed but its reality that getting a professional job on 476 is really an uphill task. My humble advice is that do not quit your current job. Visit Australia for a couple of months to enjoy your holidays. You will get the idea of job market on 476 category. 
Put all of your energy to get PR and then move Australia permanently.


----------



## kimyoung_1991 (Jun 30, 2015)

Ykhan60 said:


> Try to get your PR as soon as possible. It is almost impossible to get job on 476. Job application is rejected straight away when employer sees visa category, as per my personal experience.
> I graduated University of Birmingham UK in 2012 in chemical engineering , got my 476 visa in Jan 13 and landed in Sydney in March 13. I spent my 18 valuable for hunting a professional job. Although, I had an opportunity to get almost 13 interviews from different employers but was unlucky all the time. Some of my interviews went really good but when it comes to visa category nothing happens.
> I quit Australia in Sep 14 as visa expired, visited UAE and got job within three weeks in a renowned drilling company(Schlumberger).
> We were 7 people from UK who moved to Australia on 476. 4 of them from University of Birmingham (including myself) and 3 from University of Manchester. None of us was able to get a professional job.
> ...


Good to know that you've secured a job in UAE dude! Also good to know that people with UK qualifications actually get called for interviews!! 

'Visit Australia for a couple of months to enjoy your holidays. You will get the idea of job market on 476 category. Put all of your energy to get PR and then move Australia permanently. '
That's pretty much what I will be doing!


----------



## motoja (Jan 27, 2015)

kimyoung_1991 said:


> Hello everyone, I'm glad to know there are quite a few of us with UK Engineering degrees out there in oz! I also have two Engineering qualifications from two different Russell group unis in the UK!
> 
> I just got my 476 a week ago, planning to land in Melbourne this October to prepare for the NATTI test since I'm currently 5 points short for visa 189. (I've seen too much negative feedback about PY so I'm unlikely to take it unless I fail my NATTI :fingerscrossed It's annoying that my IELTS result is about to expire so I will have to take another one. Tried once without any revision nearly 2 years ago got 9/8/6.5/7.5, the only one below 6.5 is writing. Gotta admit that as an engineering student, I'm really not good at writing..
> 
> ...


You're exactly me 3 months ago (except I didn't graduate from UK). I'm already in Melbourne now, submitted my EOI few days ago, hoping to get an invite next week.

About EA assessment, there are 2 pathways to get it. One is the accord pathway, where if you did your undergraduate from a Washington accord, you just need to submit the diploma and transcript.

The other is called CDR path. If you didn't graduate from an accredited uni, you need to make reports about 3 episodes of your career. But if you don't have work experience, you can also write about academic projects you did.


----------



## motoja (Jan 27, 2015)

Ykhan60 said:


> Try to get your PR as soon as possible. It is almost impossible to get job on 476. Job application is rejected straight away when employer sees visa category, as per my personal experience.
> I graduated University of Birmingham UK in 2012 in chemical engineering , got my 476 visa in Jan 13 and landed in Sydney in March 13. I spent my 18 valuable for hunting a professional job. Although, I had an opportunity to get almost 13 interviews from different employers but was unlucky all the time. Some of my interviews went really good but when it comes to visa category nothing happens.
> I quit Australia in Sep 14 as visa expired, visited UAE and got job within three weeks in a renowned drilling company(Schlumberger).
> We were 7 people from UK who moved to Australia on 476. 4 of them from University of Birmingham (including myself) and 3 from University of Manchester. None of us was able to get a professional job.
> ...


Thanks for justifying my laziness of not trying to apply for any professional job after being here for 3 months.
If you don't mind me asking, how did you get that UAE job? Did you get a work visa first?


----------



## Anik1288 (May 11, 2015)

motoja said:


> You're exactly me 3 months ago (except I didn't graduate from UK). I'm already in Melbourne now, submitted my EOI few days ago, hoping to get an invite next week.
> 
> About EA assessment, there are 2 pathways to get it. One is the accord pathway, where if you did your undergraduate from a Washington accord, you just need to submit the diploma and transcript.
> 
> The other is called CDR path. If you didn't graduate from an accredited uni, you need to make reports about 3 episodes of your career. But if you don't have work experience, you can also write about academic projects you did.


I did my undergraduate from a Washington accord..So im just wondering what/from where I should do my MSc or Diploma in order to eligible for PR? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## motoja (Jan 27, 2015)

Anik1288 said:


> I did my undergraduate from a Washington accord..So im just wondering what/from where I should do my MSc or Diploma in order to eligible for PR?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Bachelor's is enough for the Engineers Australia assessment. You don't need an MSc.


----------



## kimyoung_1991 (Jun 30, 2015)

motoja said:


> Bachelor's is enough for the Engineers Australia assessment. You don't need an MSc.


Correct me if I am wrong, if he/she did a BEng (Washington accord accredited) in the UK which is only 3 years long, then it is not enough to qualify for professional engineer assessment.


----------



## Anik1288 (May 11, 2015)

kimyoung_1991 said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, if he/she did a BEng (Washington accord accredited) in the UK which is only 3 years long, then it is not enough to qualify for professional engineer assessment.


Following....:confused2:


----------



## kimyoung_1991 (Jun 30, 2015)

Anik1288 said:


> Following....:confused2:


If you've got a BEng you can still pass skill assessment for engineering technologist! 

If you are looking to do a MSc you have to make sure it is an accredited further study relevant to your BEng! I'm talking about UK qualifications only!


----------



## motoja (Jan 27, 2015)

kimyoung_1991 said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, if he/she did a BEng (Washington accord accredited) in the UK which is only 3 years long, then it is not enough to qualify for professional engineer assessment.


Are you sure that BEng is Washington accord accredited? Note that the accord recognizes individual programs, not the whole school/department.


----------



## kimyoung_1991 (Jun 30, 2015)

motoja said:


> Are you sure that BEng is Washington accord accredited? Note that the accord recognizes individual programs, not the whole school/department.


YES I am 100% sure! I've sent a copy of the degree certificate in a email to EA and they confirmed it is an accredited program (both Washington and Sydney accord) 

I've also checked the website myself, it is indeed accredited but listed with 'further study required' to become CEng (charted engineer in the UK). The master degree i'm currently doing is an accredited further study program. 

So my BEng+MSc should be considered as equivalent to a 4-year Australian engineering qualification when it comes to skill assessment by EA.


----------



## motoja (Jan 27, 2015)

OK, so this is from UK Engineering Council website:

If your programme is a Bachelors and the Section is IEng your degree programme is recognised under the Sydney Accord.
If your programme is an MEng and the Section is CEng it is recognised under the Washington Accord.
If your programme is a Bachelors started before 1999 and the Section is CEng it is recognised under the Washington Accord.
Engineering Council

So, yeah.


----------



## mohamed91 (Jul 4, 2015)

thanks alot for the message its extremely inspiring, i want to add you on my linkedin if you could provide me with your full name.

Thanks,


Mohamed


----------



## mohamed91 (Jul 4, 2015)

*appreciate*



wandia said:


> Greetings fellow 476 visa holders,
> 
> As I began my 476 journey, I scoured the net to find information from real people holding this visa. I found tonnes of information for those applying... BIG shout out to the "476 visa - help needed" page. Also a big shout out to all those expatforum members who take their time to answer questions. This information is invaluable, and what an admirable thing for us young aspiring engineers to help each other!
> 
> ...




thanks alot for this valuable information i'm very sure many of us have benefited from it. however, i would like to stay in touch with you if you could provide me with your full name on linkedin.


----------



## alij382 (Feb 22, 2015)

Hey guys, I'm here to share my experience on the 476 so far::

I was granted the visa in May, and landed in Sydney in June with a Bachelor's of Mechanical Engineering, and no engineering experience. Well, as most of you can tell, it is near to impossible to find a job in my field. Thus, I have enrolled at UTS in the Master of Engineering Management program, hoping it would strengthen my network and allow to find someone within my field, and find my way into the workforce. 

I have applied for Engineers Australia as my bachelor's is recognised under the Washington accord, so currently on the way to obtaining a PR, which should make life a whole lot easier. It also baffles me almost NO ONE have ever heard of this 476 visa.

It'll take time.. but i'm keeping my hopes up.

Cheers!


----------



## nadeya (Jul 26, 2015)

Hi All,

I agreed with Wandia that this forum really useful for whoever intend to apply for Visa 476. I personally uses this forum as reference.

It would be great if the story for successful Visa 476 holder can continue write their experiences here and inspiring others to go for it no matter how tough it can be.

I just granted with the visa early this month (2nd July) and would love to share my story here once i get there.

All the best friends..


----------



## Dreamchaser25 (May 27, 2015)

Hi All

I have noticed that a lot of people on these 476 forums post demoralising info so I thought id give my own take on things. I started this crazy but very rewarding journey in February straight after graduating with a couple of friends and used these forums to get info on how to go about everything. I applied for my electronic skills assessment from engineers Australia before leaving in march and received it in June. I came to Melbourne in June with nothing but the focus of achieving my goals and no doubt in my abilities which is key in this journey. When I got to Melbourne I stayed in a backpackers for 2 weeks whilst looking for a nice place and also applying for jobs. In july sent in my EOI for the 189 Permanent Residence Visa and got the invite, now im left with paying the 3600 and should receive it by October. By mid july I had gone for 4 interviews and got a job on the 5th one. To get to this point I was working part time as a kitchen hand and labourer inorder to pay bills and get more money, there are too many part time jobs and the best way is to apply though gumtree and refreshing it once every 5 mins as jobs get posted frequently but the 1st to see it gets it. The other way is to go around dropping your resume at restaurants, I suggest doing this anytime thats not at peak time as they will be too busy. I spent my free time applying for my qualified job through seek.com.au and by the time I received a job I had applied for over 300 jobs on seek. I applied for everything from graduate positions to junior positions. As an electronic engineer I applied for software jobs as well as I am more aligned to that. There are a lot of software jobs compared to any other from my own experience. I used to read these forums and see to many pessimistic posts and felt like I should let anyone with a big dream like I had know that its not impossible, in 7 weeks of none stop applying and sheer determination I have achieved my goal. Dreams come true. Australia is amazing by the way, so if you feel it in your heart that this is where you should be go for it dont be deterred by negative posts. Its not completely impossible to get jobs here like most people say. At the same time not everyone makes it just depends on how much you want it and are willing to do anything to get there.


----------



## doudy2002 (Jul 28, 2015)

Dreamchaser25 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have noticed that a lot of people on these 476 forums post demoralising info so I thought id give my own take on things. I started this crazy but very rewarding journey in February straight after graduating with a couple of friends and used these forums to get info on how to go about everything. I applied for my electronic skills assessment from engineers Australia before leaving in march and received it in June. I came to Melbourne in June with nothing but the focus of achieving my goals and no doubt in my abilities which is key in this journey. When I got to Melbourne I stayed in a backpackers for 2 weeks whilst looking for a nice place and also applying for jobs. In july sent in my EOI for the 189 Permanent Residence Visa and got the invite, now im left with paying the 3600 and should receive it by October. By mid july I had gone for 4 interviews and got a job on the 5th one. To get to this point I was working part time as a kitchen hand and labourer inorder to pay bills and get more money, there are too many part time jobs and the best way is to apply though gumtree and refreshing it once every 5 mins as jobs get posted frequently but the 1st to see it gets it. The other way is to go around dropping your resume at restaurants, I suggest doing this anytime thats not at peak time as they will be too busy. I spent my free time applying for my qualified job through seek.com.au and by the time I received a job I had applied for over 300 jobs on seek. I applied for everything from graduate positions to junior positions. As an electronic engineer I applied for software jobs as well as I am more aligned to that. There are a lot of software jobs compared to any other from my own experience. I used to read these forums and see to many pessimistic posts and felt like I should let anyone with a big dream like I had know that its not impossible, in 7 weeks of none stop applying and sheer determination I have achieved my goal. Dreams come true. Australia is amazing by the way, so if you feel it in your heart that this is where you should be go for it dont be deterred by negative posts. Its not completely impossible to get jobs here like most people say. At the same time not everyone makes it just depends on how much you want it and are willing to do anything to get there.


you got an inspiring post the fact that *u* made it through with determination is admirable...I got few questions if you *dnt *mind answering...
did *u *apply for a standard assessment from Australia engineer in order to apply for 189 visa or different assesment type ??
how did *u *calculate *ur *points and reached 60 so *u **gt *the opportunity to apply for an invitation since *u r* a fresh graduate?

i am looking forward to hearing from you soon...
*
Please don't use text-speak - Rule 6: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thank you.

kaju/moderator*


----------



## Dreamchaser25 (May 27, 2015)

Hi. If you got your qualification from a washington accord recognised institution you can get your migration skills assessed by Engineers Australia without work experience. In other words I did the standard application. In terms of points, Age:25 Degree: 15 English :20 = 60 points


----------



## Anik1288 (May 11, 2015)

Dreamchaser25 said:


> Hi. If you got your qualification from a washington accord recognised institution you can get your migration skills assessed by Engineers Australia without work experience. In other words I did the standard application. In terms of points, Age:25 Degree: 15 English :20 = 60 points


Dear Dream,

If you dont mind me asking how did you get 20 points in English? You should be a professional teacher to take IELTS course mate!!!


----------



## Dreamchaser25 (May 27, 2015)

Anik1288 said:


> Dear Dream,
> 
> If you dont mind me asking how did you get 20 points in English? You should be a professional teacher to take IELTS course mate!!!


Hey Anik

Its my 2nd language but grew up using it in all forms of communication so had a bit of an advantage. Got above 8 in all so got 20 ponts, overall band score was 9.0/9.0. I hear there is a test called P.T.E, they say its easier and is accepted by the boarder authorities.


----------



## jonathon6321 (Sep 12, 2015)

Hey Anik1288 

I have read *ur* earlier post..Did *u* get the visa?

*Please don't use text-speak - see Rule 6, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thank you.
kaju/moderator*


----------



## Anik1288 (May 11, 2015)

jonathon6321 said:


> Hey Anik1288
> 
> I have read *ur* earlier post..Did *u* get the visa?
> 
> ...


Yes, my visa was granted on 19 June, 2015! And I've to make my 1st entry must before 18 June 2016!  How about you?? Thank you!


----------



## jonathon6321 (Sep 12, 2015)

Hello Anik1288

I am very glad to know that you have already got your visa. I want to send you a private message but I can not. *<SNIP>*

*Please don't request personal info to be posted openly on the forum - you will be able to access the Private Message system after you've made 5 posts. 

kaju/moderator*


----------



## Anik1288 (May 11, 2015)

jonathon6321 said:


> Hello Anik1288
> 
> I am very glad to know that you have already got your visa. I want to send you a private message but I can not. *<SNIP>*
> 
> ...


Yes because you will be able to access the Private Message system after you've made 5 posts! And you have only 2 posts in this forum  make more 3 then you will be able to send me any private message in my inbox! Check your inbox I have sent you one !!!


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

Anik1288 said:


> Yes because you will be able to access the Private Message system after you've made 5 posts! And you have only 2 posts in this forum  make more 3 then you will be able to send me any private message in my inbox! Check your inbox I have sent you one !!!


Please note that making more posts is naturally fine, as long as those posts have a genuine purpose to them - moderaters do not (at all) like to see nonsense posts made just so posters can increase their post count to 5!

Also, it may be helpful to be aware that the Private Message system isn't always instantly available when 5 posts have been made - sometimes the system needs an hour or two to update itself once 5 posts have been made, before the system becomes available.

Thank you.


----------



## alij382 (Feb 22, 2015)

Hello everybody!

I'd just like to update everyone on my status in Australia, since I landed in June. 
Things are going great!

Firstly, I've enrolled at UTS in an engineering management program, and have been doing evening classes three times a week. At the same time, during July, I was continuously hunting for a job as a full time thing every morning to evening. July had no luck at all! No replies, no interviews, nothing. It was very demotivating. Then, I considered lowering my expectations, so I started hunting on gumtree, for any opportunity, even not in my domain (mechanical engineering). Then, in August, I was contacted by two employers, one for a casual job at a warehouse, and the other at a charity rescuing organisation as a full time. The pay was okay, got accepted in both, but had to reject the charity work because I did not like it at all. After that, I worked at a warehouse twice a week, logistics stuff mostly. At the same time, I was still applying, and started targeting small companies in the outer regions of Sydney. HVAC contractors, consultants, and such. 

then, a week later, I was contacted by an employer at an air conditioning company. I went in to an interview, we chatted, he liked me, and like that, I was hired!!!  

The job is exactly what I was looking for, Designing, tendering, site work, office, really good pay, great people and location.

So my advice is: don't give up! and DON'T specify your visa subclass on your resume, when they ask if you are a resident, say "Yes, on a skilled recognised graduate visa, with unrestricted right till month/year" once they hear that, they are reassured. Even if it is not a permanent visa. When you specify it is NOT a permanent visa, they immediately reject all other types of visas as they do not know the 476 visa, it is still a risk to them. But when you say it is a skilled recognised graduate visa, they trust that. 

And, try to target small time companies around the state you intend to live in on the yellowpages, and ring them directly or apply via their website, their "inquiry" contact form. Also, if you apply on gumtree ads for ads that were posted 10-15 mins ago then you're almost guaranteed a phonecall from said person. Don't waste your time on ads that are an 1-2 hours+ old. 

Best time to reply to ads I would say is between 15:00 - 18:00 local time, as hr people want to close the day by finding candidates.

I am now in the process of writing a CDR, it is a pain to write.. so I can start the PR application.

Cheeers everybody!


----------



## Anik1288 (May 11, 2015)

alij382 said:


> Hello everybody!
> 
> I'd just like to update everyone on my status in Australia, since I landed in June.
> Things are going great!
> ...


Congrats Brother! Thanks for writing this. This is really inspirational and much helpful. I am just wondering like when it is better to land to AU in order to get an initial job? For your kind information, I got my visa on 19 june 2015 and my I have to make my 1st entry before 18 june 2016! Thanks in advance bro and congrats once again your achievement brother!


----------



## Kiraa (Aug 27, 2015)

Hello,

Can anyone tell me or direct me to a thread about the 15 points of qualification..

I possess a bachelor degree of manufacturing engineering from a recognized uni by Washington accord..

The Skilled Occupation List (SOL) does not contain literally that but I could find:

-Industrial Engineer 233511.
-Production or Plant Engineer	233513.

....Which is basically what I am supposed to be categorized as..

I have to request assessment for my bachelor qualification from 'Engineers Australia'

But
My Question for now is: As a manufacturing engineer, Will I still get the 15 points ?

>>> I do not want to go through the assessment if I am not gonna get the 15 points

Thanks


----------



## asheesh (Aug 21, 2015)

*Android Developer looking for job*

Hi,
I was granted my visa in september 2015.
I am planning to come to Sydney in Feb.
I am an Android Developer with 1.6 years of experience in app development.
I am from one of most reputed college of Engineering in India (IIT).
Can anyone tell me about the job opportunities for android developer?
And I am looking for a place to stay. Any leads where to live will be appreciated.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## melon91 (Jul 9, 2015)

hi everyone I take visa 476 and I have a document about it from immi.gov.tr and thats all do I need to do something more? or print it and thats it? 

thanks to your helps


----------



## Edjo (Feb 25, 2016)

Frank 16 thanks for the positive message, it really helps to hear those words, specially when starting this journey,


----------



## dfavouredone (Mar 7, 2016)

Sharonne said:


> If you haven't submitted your application, you can edit to add your spouse as dependant applicant or make a new application from your immiaccount. In that case, you will have to submit her medical, PCC also. If that is going to take time, you can just apply for yourself and always get her a visitor visa for her vacation.
> 
> All the best for your process, it is going to be easy
> 
> What is your occupation? Have you studied the job market?



Hello


----------



## Kiraa (Aug 27, 2015)

Hello guys.. Plsssss keep this thread alive we all need help from you :/


----------



## Ro3ert (Apr 28, 2016)

Hi, I am wondering if all you helpful people can assist me and help clear up some confusion on the 476 visa requirements. I am currently about to complete my BEng at Northumbria University (UK) which I believe is only recognised under the Sydney accord. For the visa application does it require that the degree is recognised by the Washington accord or will they except the 'Sydney' one aswell?

I understand that this topic will have cropped up many times but I seem to get my head a spin when looking through it all. 

Any guidance on this topic would be most appreciated

Rob


----------



## catchdwind (May 4, 2016)

Hello all,

Great work y'all have been doing here. Very helpful information on this forum.

I applied for the 476 visa in January 2016, and was contacted by a C/O in first week of March. VISA was granted within a week, having supplied the requested documents. So, it took just about 2 months to process mine.

I've been applying to jobs from my country, and frankly, I'll say it's been a positive experience compared to what I had in the UK and what I'm experiencing in my country. There are many opportunities to apply to, most of which require one to be citizen or permanent resident. However, there are also selected few with provision for sponsorship, but as expected they've been very competitive. I've had quite a few interviews already.

Whatever the outcome of my job applications, I intend migrating to Australia soon. So, I'll appreciate if anyone can provide advice on the best cities to settle in easily. Also, I'm interested in working part time to support my bills until I get a permanent employment since I read cost of living is very high in Australia; so, any guide, tip, information, referral, etc on how to quickly and easily get a casual or part time job will be much appreciated. 

Thanks in anticipation!


----------



## motoja (Jan 27, 2015)

catchdwind said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Great work y'all have been doing here. Very helpful information on this forum.
> 
> ...


That sounds much better than my experience. May I ask what your field of engineering is and do you have any work experience?


----------



## catchdwind (May 4, 2016)

motoja said:


> That sounds much better than my experience. May I ask what your field of engineering is and do you have any work experience?


MSC in Drilling Engineering 
and
BSC in Chemical Engineering.
And 
Yes, I have Oil and Gas experience.

However, I doubt it matters much. I'll assume what matters are the volume of applications they have to process at the time, and your ability to provide proofs (documents) of meeting all the requirements early enough so as a decision can be made on your application. 

So, what was your timeline for the visa processing, and your academic/professional background?


----------



## motoja (Jan 27, 2015)

catchdwind said:


> MSC in Drilling Engineering
> and
> BSC in Chemical Engineering.
> And
> ...




No, I was referring to the fact that you've had several job interviews already. I have been trying to apply for engineering jobs for months as a PR, but not even one interview.

I did chemical engineering too, have BSc and MSc in it, but no work experience.


----------



## catchdwind (May 4, 2016)

motoja said:


> No, I was referring to the fact that you've had several job interviews already. I have been trying to apply for engineering jobs for months as a PR, but not even one interview.
> 
> I did chemical engineering too, have BSc and MSc in it, but no work experience.


Really?!
That sounds strange considering you're a PR.
But yeah, I found that previous work experience (full time, part time, vacation, internship, volunteering, etc) does matter a lot in the Australian job market.

Also, I am referring to graduate job applications. I'm not sure if you applied through the graduate stream as well.

I also found that most companies expect that you've graduated within the last 2 - 3yrs to be eligible.

And most importantly, I noticed your response to the competency or job related questions is vital in the screening process. This was my major challenge in the global job market as I wasn't used to answering those kind of questions in my home country. So, yeah, I also got many rejections/regrets based on not answering the questions appropriately besides not meeting the citizenship/PR criteria.

Also, for grad roles, we're expected to pass few stages of screening tests before making the interview stage. One is expected to make the pass mark to progress to the next stage, and as you'll agree, it's challenging and competitive. My advice is making as many applications as you can, and taking the time to complete your applications and assessments; there's no extra point gained in submitting your application early or completing the assessments early; what matters is completing them within the stated deadlines. It's boring I know, but you need to save your applications, write out the application questions, spend time to answer them and critique your answers, then copy and paste to complete and submit your application. This can take minutes, hours, days or weeks depending on deadline. You can also get help. Same for assessments, prepare, prepare, prepare.

You want to also look at the job requirements and candidates profiles to ensure you're qualified. This doesn't mean you shouldn't apply to varieties, but it gives you an idea of the number of applications you should expect positive feedbacks from, as you get such feedback from 1 in 20 or more ineligible applications (time wasters but worth the try, after all no harm in trial). I'm already use to reading regret mails due to applying to many ineligible jobs, so not a problem coz even while applying, I know I do not qualify, twas just a try 

In all, I'm sure you'll get some interviews soon as I see you're eligible considering your degree and PR.


----------



## motoja (Jan 27, 2015)

catchdwind said:


> Really?!
> That sounds strange considering you're a PR.
> But yeah, I found that previous work experience (full time, part time, vacation, internship, volunteering, etc) does matter a lot in the Australian job market.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your advice. The thing is, I haven't even got to the stage where I need to answer competency questions that you mentioned. Always rejection at resume and cover letter screening stage.

What type of jobs have you been applying in Australia? entry-level or higher? And where do you look for these jobs?


----------



## oz.productguy (May 12, 2016)

Hi Catchwind -

I have a query. So when you applied in January 2016 and the case officer contacted almost 2 months, later - was there any communication with you at this time OR just pop ! they assigned a CO and the person contacted you.


----------



## catchdwind (May 4, 2016)

motoja said:


> Thanks for your advice. The thing is, I haven't even got to the stage where I need to answer competency questions that you mentioned. Always rejection at resume and cover letter screening stage.
> 
> What type of jobs have you been applying in Australia? entry-level or higher? And where do you look for these jobs?



Hello Motoja,

I'm not quite sure why you've had a different experience from mine.

But yeah, I've been applying more to graduate roles, and only to few entry level roles. And all the positive feedbacks I've got were from graduate applications. I find GRADCONNECTION and SEEK very resourceful, but I also apply directly to companies of interest as well as through other online job sites.

I should state that almost every professional graduate jobs include the competency, skills or job related questions in the initial application; these questions come in the form of "why do you want to work for xyz", "tell us about a time when your dId abc", etc. Only few graduate jobs skip those but they're still not just resume and covering letter, they still require filling online application forms and attaching documents as well as answering some eligibility and diversity questions. 

Also note that most of the graduate jobs are advertised by February, and are closed by March/April/May with the recruitment process to be concluded and offers made by July/August for successful candidates to start by January/February of the following year. So, you should take note of these dates and visit the above websites on time, you'll be thrilled by the number of advertised jobs that is beneficial to you.

From your qualification, I'm sure you should have applied to Woodside, BHPBILLITON, Santos, Orica, Coca Cola Amatil, Unilever, Nestlé, Glencoe, GHD (Still open for Graduate Chemical Engineers), CIMIC (still accepting applications for Graduate Process Engineers) Evolution, Shell, etc and other banking and financial institutes that accept engineering graduates. And all these have these competency, skills and job related questions.

Don't worry much, with the right search and structured applications, I'm sure you'll get a job soon coz you're very eligible (Degree + PR). I desperately wished I had PR during the applications  I hope to pursue that upon arrival, and will be glad to get your support.

Hey guys, I'm still awaiting response to my earlier post/query. ... Thanks in advance


----------



## catchdwind (May 4, 2016)

oz.vidhu said:


> Hi Catchwind -
> 
> I have a query. So when you applied in January 2016 and the case officer contacted almost 2 months, later - was there any communication with you at this time OR just pop ! they assigned a CO and the person contacted you.


No communication, just pop.

I did the initial application, submitted and paid the application fee online. Then, I went about meeting all requirements by providing required evidences for Police Clearance, Medical/Polio clearance, etc.

I think the C/O may even contact you only when additional information or document is required, else your visa might be granted straightaway. In my case, the C/O contacted me to request for my overseas police clearance. Fortunately, I've applied for one ahead but delayed due to logistics issues. Finally, receive my overseas police character certificate 2 days after c/o contacted me. I scanned same, attached a copy to my application online and emailed a copy to C/O.

Consequently, a decision was made.


----------



## motoja (Jan 27, 2015)

catchdwind said:


> Hello Motoja,
> 
> I'm not quite sure why you've had a different experience from mine.
> 
> ...


OK I think I found what I did wrong: I didn't apply to any graduate program. I just assumed they are much more competitive than positions in smaller companies so I didn't bother. Well, I guess for now I'll try GHD in CIMIC and see if I get any positive feedbacks this time.

If you want to pursue PR, check now, you might be eligible already for subclass 189, and if you are, it's better to apply sooner rather than later.

Regarding your earlier query, I guess the best city is probably the one where most of those engineering jobs are, so maybe Melbourne or Sydney. Regarding casual jobs, Perth is probably the best in terms of opportunities and pay.


----------



## catchdwind (May 4, 2016)

motoja said:


> OK I think I found what I did wrong: I didn't apply to any graduate program. I just assumed they are much more competitive than positions in smaller companies so I didn't bother. Well, I guess for now I'll try GHD in CIMIC and see if I get any positive feedbacks this time.
> 
> If you want to pursue PR, check now, you might be eligible already for subclass 189, and if you are, it's better to apply sooner rather than later.
> 
> Regarding your earlier query, I guess the best city is probably the one where most of those engineering jobs are, so maybe Melbourne or Sydney. Regarding casual jobs, Perth is probably the best in terms of opportunities and pay.


Thanks for your reply. I'm holding PR application for now till I get into Aussie. I've reviewed the 189 PR stream, and I think I'm eligible. However, that's subject to my education and skills assessments by EngineersAustralia. 

If I got you right, are you implying Perth is the choice destination for casual jobs?! Because this will contradict other posts I've seen about Perth. Many claim it's tough to get casual, part time or menial jobs in Perth as they have more of professional roles. Most say Sydney and Melbourne rank high in such casual jobs. Frankly, based on my career path and researches, Perth is my choice city as it boasts of many jobs and activities in my field (O&G). However, due to the high cost of living in Australia, I'm targeting a city that I can also find casual jobs to do to support my bills pending when I get a professional employment. So, if what you said about Perth is right, then I'm on track and now set to fly!!!


----------



## motoja (Jan 27, 2015)

catchdwind said:


> Thanks for your reply. I'm holding PR application for now till I get into Aussie. I've reviewed the 189 PR stream, and I think I'm eligible. However, that's subject to my education and skills assessments by EngineersAustralia.
> 
> If I got you right, are you implying Perth is the choice destination for casual jobs?! Because this will contradict other posts I've seen about Perth. Many claim it's tough to get casual, part time or menial jobs in Perth as they have more of professional roles. Most say Sydney and Melbourne rank high in such casual jobs. Frankly, based on my career path and researches, Perth is my choice city as it boasts of many jobs and activities in my field (O&G). However, due to the high cost of living in Australia, I'm targeting a city that I can also find casual jobs to do to support my bills pending when I get a professional employment. So, if what you said about Perth is right, then I'm on track and now set to fly!!!


Have you started your skills assessment yet? If you got your bachelors from a Washington accord school, it's pretty straightforward. They just need your degree and transcripts, plus IELTS of minimum 6.

Yeah, according to the working holiday makers that I talked to, casual jobs are better there. In Melbourne and Sydney, there may be a lot of opportunities but you also will compete with so many students and working holiday makers for these jobs. And many of those students are willing to work for much less than minimum wage. Plus, if you're planning to come soon, winter is coming, and there will be fewer casual jobs in these two cities, as they rely a lot on tourism.


----------



## catchdwind (May 4, 2016)

lane:


motoja said:


> Have you started your skills assessment yet? If you got your bachelors from a Washington accord school, it's pretty straightforward. They just need your degree and transcripts, plus IELTS of minimum 6.
> 
> Yeah, according to the working holiday makers that I talked to, casual jobs are better there. In Melbourne and Sydney, there may be a lot of opportunities but you also will compete with so many students and working holiday makers for these jobs. And many of those students are willing to work for much less than minimum wage. Plus, if you're planning to come soon, winter is coming, and there will be fewer casual jobs in these two cities, as they rely a lot on tourism.


Very helpful. Thanks, quite detailed enough. I guess with this, I'll stick to plan.

I have completed the application but haven't done the payment due to tremendous forex rates charged by local banks compared to official rates. I have my degree from Washington Accord university and got 7.5 in IELTS. But I intend repeating the IELTS to score 8.0 so as to get extra point from language proficiency so as to ensure that I meet the minimum required point for 189 class.


----------



## TheInnovativeGuy (May 31, 2016)

*BEng UK - Washington Accord???*

Hello everyone!

I will be graduating with a Mechanical Engineering BEng (Hons) degree from the University of Sussex, UK this year.

I have thoroughly gone through many posts about Washington Accord relevancy for UK engineering degrees. There are many who were able to get the 476 visa with their BEng only. However, the Engineering Council UK clearly states that all BEng degrees are Sydney Accord, whereas MEng or MSc(with a prior BEng from the UK) are Washington Accord. 

I have gone through the Engineering Council UK website to check for accreditation. It says CEng next to it, albeit 'further learning required' in asterisk under every BEng Honours degree, be it Sussex or Bristol or Imperial College. 

There was even a post on this forum which stated that the Engineers Australia skills assessment has accepted some UK BEng degrees for both Sydney and Washington Accord, whereas others for Sydney Accord exclusively. 

I am just wondering, what it the reality? Would be really grateful if you guys could kindly share your experiences, if you were successful in getting the 476 visa with a BEng Bachelors Engineering degree from the UK. 

Cheers!


----------



## catchdwind (May 4, 2016)

^^^
Hello,

since you said many people have successfully used their UK bachelors degree to receive 476 Visa grants, while then are you bothered. You should do same.

My case is different; I had my bachelors degree in my home country, and my masters degree in UK which I used for the application. So, I may not be able to help you on this occasion.
Cheers


----------



## Ma7mood (Jun 27, 2017)

Hello,
I'm looking into applying for thins visa after finishing my beng in mechanical engineering in Newcastle. I was wondering did the 476 help you guys in finding a job in the end or the PR atleast?
Thanks


----------



## conwayc (Dec 18, 2017)

Hello everyone!! 
I have submitted the 476 visa application last week. I studied civil engineering and have 1 year working experience in building and structural engineering. I am expecting to come to Australia on March/2018 and thinking about the location. 

Q1) I would like to ask which state would be better for background like me to live and find a job? NSW/Victoria?
Q2) Is there anything that i can do to equip myself better to get a job?

Kindly please share your experience. Thank you very much.


----------



## bensow (Feb 23, 2018)

DeltaIndigoPapa said:


> Hi anik,
> 
> Though you asked sharonne , i can answer your concern.
> 
> ...


Hey Delta Indigo Papa, hopefully you'll get a notification through email as I'm in the midst of applying for my 476. What I fear is what will happen if I'm granted my 476 when I'm still IN Australia? Does you grant letter say anything about that?


----------



## HeMo (Mar 21, 2017)

any recent experience with the 476ers?


----------



## aarthisr (Apr 1, 2018)

hi.. i have done my Msc in aerospace engineering from UK. i would like to know how tough it is getting a job in my field for a fresher


----------



## andregunaw (Oct 8, 2016)

Im Andre having two years working in civil eng area mostly in quality but found having 476 doesnt help much to secure a job in Australia even though I degrade my job level I seek . Happy to share stories or job experiences <*SNIP*> cheerso See "Inappropriate content", here: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/expat-forum-support-site-help/1325778-forum-terms-use-rules-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


----------



## snook (Jan 30, 2018)

Is there anyone here applied for 476 including their spouse and got the grant?


----------



## snook (Jan 30, 2018)

Apparently the ones who got the grant won't come here to advice others


----------



## faizangaba (May 26, 2018)

How do you find jobs in Australia on a 476. Im flying in july and really don't know what to do


----------



## zain78600 (Jun 12, 2018)

Hello everyone. I applied for 476 visa in March 2018 and I got the visa in june 2018 but I forget the password of my email. I did not print out the visa. Now what can I do. I need expert opinion who can facilitate me


----------



## Rollins (Apr 14, 2018)

Did you apply with the help of agent..


----------



## Rollins (Apr 14, 2018)

If u have the acknowledgement letter or Reference number, Just download myvevo app and fill ur passport no, reference no. and dob.. U can see and send it to your mail id


----------



## Rollins (Apr 14, 2018)

Brothers Do anyone have idea about extending visa, my visa is going to expire on september


----------



## seanjoyceza (Aug 6, 2018)

faizangaba said:


> How do you find jobs in Australia on a 476. Im flying in july and really don't know what to do


Hey bud, any updates on how things are that side? I'm planning to make the trip early 2019.


----------



## seanjoyceza (Aug 6, 2018)

Rollins said:


> Brothers Do anyone have idea about extending visa, my visa is going to expire on september


As far as I understand, the only way would be through a 189 or 190 Visa bud.


----------



## seanjoyceza (Aug 6, 2018)

conwayc said:


> Hello everyone!!
> I have submitted the 476 visa application last week. I studied civil engineering and have 1 year working experience in building and structural engineering. I am expecting to come to Australia on March/2018 and thinking about the location.
> 
> Q1) I would like to ask which state would be better for background like me to live and find a job? NSW/Victoria?
> ...


Hey man, any news on how things are going that side? Really hoping we can get some updates from people over there on the 476


----------



## Mumin1 (Sep 16, 2018)

Hi to u all.
I need a serious help from u guys.
I logged for visa 476 with ielts 5.5 Test report code and i did not uppload the ielts report, now the process is received with 94 days i got pte over all 50.
Guys what should i do? Can I upload for the PTE although it is different from the online.
Thanks


----------



## ksobti (Oct 6, 2018)

Hi there 
Any leads to convert 476 to 189,190 or 489 ?


----------



## Yona (Oct 8, 2018)

yes it is possible based on your points mate


----------



## m_asadwarraich (Oct 10, 2018)

*Chances for getting a job*

Hello there.

I am a recent graduate in civil engineering from a public sector university in Pakistan. Secured 3.78 CGPA and completed degree with honors. Our degree was recently recognized by Washington Accord making me and my fellows eligible for Visa 476.

Well, the thing is, some of my friends have decided to move to Australia to make a career there based on this visa. And all of them have very little (1-2 months of professional experience they gained during their graduation as internees/trainees) or no experience at all. But they are optimistic (methinks over-optimistic) about traveling to Australia and making a career there in the civil engineering field. I'm afraid it would be very difficult for them to get a job based on TR. Most of them lack good communication skills (Thing with most of Pakistan graduates, especially engineers).

I wanted to ask you guys: 
>What are the chances of getting a job in Australia as a civil engineer if you have no prior experience in your field?
>How much time it would take to get a job if you keep applying for jobs relevant to Australia with no experience?
>If it is possible to get a job on visa 476, how much foreign (native country) professional experience is required that would guarantee you a job as a civil engineer in Australia?
>In short, what is the success rate of getting a job as a civil engineer?

I believe if someone on this forum would help me in this regard so that I can guide my fellows regarding the prospects as a civil engineer in Australia.

Thanks.


----------



## Acryan (Dec 8, 2018)

*Pr ???*

Guys anyone recieved PR after coming here in 2017 january ? , I heard now from this visa very hard to get jobs and PR ?


----------



## Yona (Oct 8, 2018)

*476 visa*

can someone who studied Petrochemical Engineering apply for 476 visa


----------

